# Sifu Henry Poo Yee?



## arnisador

Is anyone familiar with Sifu Henry poo Yee? He has a seminar coming up that is not too far from me and I have always found Southern Praying Mantis intriguing.


----------



## theneuhauser

as i understand mr poo yee is america's only authority on southern mantis. i am sure that there are some unsung heroes of the style in the US but visibally poo yee is a wise talented teacher. i would definitely attend his event


----------



## arnisador

Thanks for the info.; it sounds interesting to me. Southern mantis seems like a fascinating system.


----------



## arnisador

http://www.dragonslist.com/articles/articles/?articleid=113

Lots of other Kung Fu styles covered there as well.


----------



## Skarbromantis

I have him on demo, at a couple events, has really good, I would recommend checking it out.

Skard1


----------



## yilisifu

If memory serves me correctly, Sifu Gin Foon Mark is, I believe,  Henry Poo Yee's senior insofar as southern mantis is concerned.  Just a note......


----------



## kang

> _Originally posted by yilisifu _
> *If memory serves me correctly, Sifu Gin Foon Mark is, I believe,  Henry Poo Yee's senior insofar as southern mantis is concerned.  Just a note...... *



Text (1 of 1) in CONTACT ADDRESSES 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BAMBOO TEMPLE CHINESE BENEVOLENT ASSOCIATION
PO Box 7683
Algonquin, IL, 60102
Tel: 1-800-JOOK LUM Fax: 847-458-8219
E-Mail: PAI@BambooTemple.Com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contact Addresses 


BAMBOO TEMPLE CHINESE BENEVOLENT ASSOCIATION

I encourage you to seek out the plain truth for yourself. Do not follow anyone blindly. Search and prove all things! You may write directly to the following Jook Lum Praying Mantis Masters for more information. You may or may not receive a reply.


USA

Master Gin Foon Mark 
can be contacted at: 
2259 Minnehaha 
St. Paul, MN 55119 
Tel: 612-739-0778 
Public Training: 
Mon / Thursday 6pm-8pm


Master Louie Jack Man 
can be contacted at: 
210 North 10th St. #1A 
Box 25 Dynasty Court 
Philadelphia, PA 19107 
Public Training (Race St): 
Tuesday/ Wednesday 7pm-9pm 
or you may call 
c/o Maurice Tunstall 
1-215-747-2463 after 7pm EST

*(Contrary to current IKF advertising, Master Louie Jack Man is in no way affiliated with Henry Poo Yee. Master Louie will gladly explain the misprint of his name on Yee's advertisement to those 
who ask).

*Note: We have no affiliation with Mr. Henry Poo Yee and do not recommend his teaching as traditional Jook Lum Temple Praying Mantis.

INTERNATIONAL


Hong Kong 
Master Lee Kok Leung 
Block A, 148 Jiu Jiang St. 1FL 
Shamshuipo, Kowloon 
Hong Kong

Guangdong, China 
Master Wong Yu Hwa 
Ping Shan Hospital 
Ping Shan, Guangdong 
China

NON-PUBLIC TRAINING 
At present, some seniors and and elders of Jook Lum do not have an open door to the public. If you live in the New York or New Jersey area and would like to train with these senior elders then I encourage you to write to them! Perhaps your sincere interest will stimulate them to open their door. 

Write down your martial arts experience along with a personal letter expressing your interest in Jook Lum. Ask them to make traditional Jook Lum training available to you! In the New York area address your letters to Dai Sihing Wong Bak Lim and/or Master Jessie Eng; In the New Jersey area address your letter to Master Harry Sun and send them c/o the Bamboo Temple Chinese Benevolent Assn. PO Box 2302, Algonquin, IL, 60102

NOTE: 
The Late Lum Sang Sifu was clearly the third generation successor of southern praying mantis kungfu (the founder is not considered first generation). Masters in Hong Kong and China today, still bear witness to this fact. As early as the 1940's, fate led Lum Sang Sifu from Asia to Europe to the Americas where he accepted some 22 personal disciples from among his hundreds of students in nearly thirty years of teaching before he passed on in 1991.

It is said, "a traditional master chooses his students." And accordingly, Dai Sihing Wong Bak Lum was chosen in the early 1950's. He was Lum Sang Sifu's first disciple (not the first student) in the United States. Following seven others were chosen in the 1950's including Masters Jessie Eng and Harry Sun. Today, these Masters remain quiet but active in praying mantis. 

They are the roots of southern praying mantis in the USA. They are the roots of southern praying mantis since 1943 in the world!

Although, they prefer to remain silent, I encourage you to write to them. Today, every mountain and every ocean has been mapped (from space). Let us keep this oral tradition alive among men. Write to Dai Sihing Wong Bak Lim, Master Jessie Eng or Master Harry Sun, c/o the above address and I will personally "see" that they receive your letter.

For some time, I have been encouraging these Elder Brothers to open their doors to the public and keep the traditional Jook Lum alive. If you express your interest maybe they will feel more encouraged. Write to them today!

Roger D. Hagood










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PAI@BambooTemple.Com 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BAMBOO TEMPLE CHINESE BENEVOLENT ASSOCIATION                
PO Box 7683
Algonquin, IL, 60102                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
Phone: 1-800-JOOK LUM                                              
Fax: 847-458-8219


----------



## arnisador

The current (Oct. 2003) issue of Inside Kung Fu features an article on Henry Poo Lee and Jook Lum SPM.

(Is it Lee or Yee?)


----------



## 7starmantis

I have not personally seen him play and forms or kung fu, but he has a very respected name with my sifu and many of my sihings, so I would stake my recomendation on him as well.

7sm


----------



## TLH3rdDan

hummm roger hagood rears his head... figured as soon as someone posted something about sifu henry poo yee he would come creeping up to try to discredit him...


----------



## dwayne_gaertner

theneuhauser said:


> as i understand mr poo yee is america's only authority on southern mantis. i am sure that there are some unsung heroes of the style in the US but visibally poo yee is a wise talented teacher. i would definitely attend his event


 

Everyone knows THAT Master Gin Foon Mark is the real true master he was chosen as 5th generation...... Wanna argue about it i live 20 minutes from where he teaches in minneapolis. I train with one of his students and have met master mark in person. Trace your roots before you speak because your statement is false.
http://www.masterginfoonmark.com/

Lineage  
In the following photo, you see 4th generation Master Lum Wing Fay (bottom center) with his five disciples. Of these disciples, only Master Mark (lower left) went on to become the fifth generation master. This was the only group of disciples, and Master Mark is the only 5th generation master. You can see the reunion of Master Mark and Master Lum (in a buddhist temple in Taiwain) in the video gallery


----------



## Mantis King

I cant believe that there is an argument about this.  *Arnisador* you need to go and find out yourself about him.  There are a lot of people that like him, hes a good guy.  As for his mantis it is not recommended by some and recommended by others.  

Theneuhauser wrote that: *as i understand mr poo yee is america's only authority on southern mantis. i am sure that there are some unsung heroes of the style in the US but visibally poo yee is a wise talented teacher. i would definitely attend his event*

Not to burst your bubble but that is a BIG JOKE.  Mr Poo Yee is not an authority on southern mantis.  He is his own proclaimed authority. *FACT!*  Now to say that hes visible Yes that is true.  Is he a talented teacher, Yes he is. FACT

Skarbromantis says that he has him on video.

Well so do I all the way up to 1987 till now and every year that you see him do mantis or the 1st form for that matter is always different, and IM not talking about a little change here or there Im talking big changes.  I wonder why?  You know there is an expression in China that the Masters say:  YOU CANT TEACH WHAT YOU DONT KNOW.

Yilisifu says: *If memory serves me correctly, Sifu Gin Foon Mark is, I believe, Henry Poo Yee's senior insofar as southern mantis is concerned. Just a note.*

That statement is TRUE! That is a FACT!

Sevenstarmantis says: *I have not personally seen him play and forms or kung fu, but he has a very respected name with my sifu and many of my sihings, so I would stake my recommendation on him as well.*

To this I will say this: With all do respect to you, and I do mean this with respect.  Respected name is because of what?  It is not because of skill, how can you respect a man that claims grandmaster of something that he is not?  OH the politics!  Here them ROAR!

*dwayne_gaertner says:  **Everyone knows THAT Master Gin Foon Mark is the real true master he was chosen as 5th generation......*

You to have got to be kidding me!  He was not chosen as the 5th generation.  *FACT*

* Wanna argue about it i live 20 minutes from where he teaches in minneapolis. I train with one of his students and have met master mark in person. Trace your roots before you speak because your statement is false.
http://www.masterginfoonmark.com/

*
You are right!  You should trace your roots before you speak because YOUR STATEMENTS ARE FALSE!  It sounds like you are a newbie to mantis world.  Just cause you live by the master and saw him, and hes Chinese, and he claims it DOES NOT MEAN THAT IT IS TRUE.

*Lineage 
In the following photo, you see 4th generation Master Lum Wing Fay (bottom center) with his five disciples. Of these disciples, only Master Mark (lower left) went on to become the fifth generation master. This was the only group of disciples, and Master Mark is the only 5th generation master. You can see the reunion of Master Mark and Master Lum (in a buddhist temple in Taiwain) in the video gallery*

Again you have got to be kidding me!  Again youre not tracing your roots.  So yes I will argue with you, please get the facts first and than speak.  LUM SANG taught and had disciples before Gin Foon Mark was around.  And what about the 1st group of disciples that are sitting around LUM SANG in that picture, would you like to see it?  They to, have learned before Gin Foon.  And by the way in the group of disciples that youre talking about it was Ho Dun that was the big brother and head of Gin Foon.  I guess you didnt know that.  You must not be Chinese nor did your home work.  Do you know the Chinese way of why they are sitting in the positions that they are.  And did you know that there was a 3rd group of disciples, and some say a 4th group.  OH yea by the way Poo Yee was not in any of the photos.  And people dont say that poo yee is standing next to Lum Sang, so what!  He asked Lum if he could take a picture with him, Lum Sang said YES, Who do you think took the picture?  Do you Know?  Lum Sang made some videos of the style and made a cassette tape and video of his skills and the forms and told the video and audio that when he dies people like POO YEE and Gin Foon might claim to have his spirit transmitted into there body and have what he had. That is not going to happen.  Lum Sang said on the tape that he didnt trust Poo Yee, and just so you know Poo Yee is not his real name.  He liked the name because of the Last Emperor of china so he changed it.  As for Gin Foon He said and to all That HE DID NOT MAKE ANYONE THE 5TH BECAUSE NO ONE COULD PASS HIS HANDS. FACT!!!!! And that is what he said. PERIOD!  And that Gin Foon is claiming to take over which is FALSE and that he never gave him the flame.  But that he could teach the art with his blessings.  And there is a lot more but that was years ago, and you never know if you people keep bickering over nonsense the video might just come out on youtube, but I warn you, people will be ashamed and embarrassed because you know that expression, Sometimes the TRUTH HURTS! And boy will it ever.

So to recap to end this nonsense!


Poo Yee is not the 5th generation, and yes Gin Foon is hes elder.  FACT


Gin Foon is not the 5th generation master.  FACT


Poo Yee was never a disciple of Lum but Gin Foon was.  FACT


Poo Yee had about 2 to 2.5 year in south mantis, Gin Foon 6 to 8.  FACT


Poo Yee never completed the art, Gin Foon did.  FACT


Lum Sang video taped and audio taped everything about the style (Forms, 2man, weapons ect.) and about Poo Yee, and Gin Foon, and others.  FACT


Lum made *NO ONE* the 5th generation master.  FACT


Poo Yee teaches is version of Southern Mantis.  FACT


Gin Foon teaches his version of South Mantis.  FACT

But when I but the videos in and watch Lum Sang, Trust me Gin Foon moves closer to Lum then Poo Yee does.

Oh yea one more thing, I have heard rumors that one of the so called Masters or Master learned a different version of Lum Sangs mantis.  That has got to be the Biggest Crap I have ever heard.  

If you think logical about it, that would mean that Lum Sang is a LIER.  Why you ask?  Because Lum Sang taught hundreds of people and had many disciples and students, even in china.  And they all move some what the same.  To say that out of 100s of students and over a dozen disciples, Lum decided to teach one man the real mantis and lie to the rest.  Once again YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!  GROW UP!
:shinzaki:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Mantis King said:


> So to recap to end this nonsense!


 
Actually it appears that this "nonsense" ended 09-06-2003 at 07:55 PM 

Mr. Gaertner just happened to resurrect it yesterday.


----------



## arnisador

I was unable to attend the seminar.


----------



## dwayne_gaertner

5th Generation Master Gin Foon Mark is committed to preserving the art as it was passed down from the late 4th Generation Grand Master Lum Wing Fay (Lam Sang). Master Mark has sole possession of Master Lum Wing Fay&#8217;s altar, artifacts, and many, many documents as the 5th Generation Master rightfully should. He can be found in the group photographs of Master Lum Wing Fay with his 5 disciples. Only those in the group photos were acknowledged by Master Lum Wing Fay as Disciples. Many others have had their pictures taken with Lum Wing Fay, some even paying hundreds of dollars to do so. This does not, however, give them credibility regarding Kwong Sai Jook Lum Gee Tong Long Pai Southern Praying Mantis Kung Fu.  


Master Gin Foon Mark Selects the 6th Generation Disciples  
As you all may know, Master Gin Foon Mark was one of five students selected as a 5th generation disciple by Grandmaster Lum Wing Fay. (See photo under Lineage.) Of those 5 disciples, Gin Foon Mark was the only one who persevered to master the style and carry it into the future. He was later recognized by the Chinese community as the 5th generation master, and has continued to refine and teach the style ever since.

Master Gin Foon Mark formally selected the 5 students who were to become the 6th generation disciples. These disciples were chosen for various reasons, not solely for the length of time spent studying under Master Gin Foon Mark. On April 10th, 2008 they joined at the world headquarters where the official ceremony was held in accordance with the traditions established by Grandmaster Lum Wing Fay. 
(Click here to see the video of the ceremony) 

From this point forward, the sixth generation disciples will be responsible for preserving the style and managing the affairs of this organization. Everyone can look forward to great new developments in both the quality and availability of training as this great tradition moves forward. As always, questions and feedback are welcome.


----------



## dwayne_gaertner

also if your talking about the letter below....
LUM SANG SETS THE RECORD STRAIGHT:
This letter was mailed to Inside KungFu in 1983 by Lum Sang. And can be 
verified by contacting Inside Kungfu. It was never published.

Chee Kung Tong
The Chinese Freemasons Lodge
** M*** Street
New York, New York 10013
February 24, 1983

Mr. Curtis F. Wong, Editor
Inside Kung-Fu Magazine
7011 sunset Boulevard
Hollywood, California 90028-7597

Dear Mr. Wong;
By way of introduction, my name is Lum Wing Fay. I am the present
Successor and Grandmaster of the Kwong Sai Jook Lum Monastery Praying
Mantis Kung-Fu System. This fact is recognized and accepted by all the
practitioners of the system of Kung-Fu worldwide.

I have been informed by my students and friends of an article in the
December 1982 issue of Inside Kung-Fu Magazine (I do not read English)
of my former student Gin Foon Mark. In this article Mark declared that
I have retired and have left him the title of Successor to my Kung-Fu
System. This is totally INCORRECT. As you can plainly see, and you may
verify this fact by sending a reporter to the above address, I am very
much active in the Kung-Fu world and am presently teaching my Art at the
above Association. The article stated that I am presently residing in
Taiwan which is also incorrect. Please let me explain how the
Successorship is passed on in my Kung-Fu System.

I, AT PRESENT, have five (5) students whom I have given permission to
teach my Art. Mark is one of them. The rule concerning Successorship
is that if any one of the five wishes to take over this System, he has
to come to New York City and "cross hands" with me. If he can beat me,
then I will declare him "Successor" and the rest of the four students
will submit to the fact that this is so. Also, I will notify the
Chinese newspapers so that the Chinese community will be aware of the
fact. Mark has NEVER done this and should NEVER have made the statement
that he is Successor to my System. This is totally UNACCEPTABLE to me
as well as his fellow brother students.

I respectfully request that you print this letter in your "Letters To
The Editor" column so that the Martial Arts world will Not mistakenly
accept the fact that Mark is my Successor. I gave him permission to
teach my Art ONLY because he wanted to make a decent living. Mark had
studied with me for ONLY seven years and NOT the thirteen years as he
stated in the article.

I hereby caution Gin Foon Mark to refrain from making any statements in
the name of, or referring to my Kung-Fu System. He is also to refrain
from making any criticisms of other Styles of Kung-Fu or Karate or any
other Martial Arts. His proficiency in the Martial Arts does NOT give
him the right to judge others by his own standards. It is my fondest
hope that in the future he will teach my Art for its value and NOT for
his own personal recognition and financial gains. If he continues to
make these erroneous statements concerning himself and my Art, then I
will have no alternative but to take Legal Action against him.

I have chosen not to use the Chinese Freemasons' letterhead because
this incident does not directly concern the Chinese Freemasons. 
Nevertheless, all of the Chinese Freemasons here are supportive of my
actions dealing with the DISRESPECT, which Gin Foon Mark has accorded
me. This type of disrespect will foster the same conditions between him
and his own students some day. Therefore, he should take inventory of
himself and tighten the reins on his students so that they will be a
credit to the Kung-Fu World.

If you have any questions concerning this letter or whish to contact
me, please feel free to either write or call me at the above address. 
The telephone number is (***) ***-***. (a phone number was there) I
thank you for your kind attention and commend you and your staff for a
wounderful job of furthering the cause of Chinese Kung-Fu.

Sincerely yours,
SIGNATURE WAS HERE
LWF: wjc Lum Wing Fay
Grandmaster
Kwong Sai Jook Lum Praying Mantis Kung-Fu System

P.S. Please do not publish my telephone number. Thank You


...... It was completely false it was written by one one of Master marks students William Chung (aka Cheung Zhou Ding)


----------



## Mantis King

As stated before: 

Fact! Yes Gin Foon is committed to preserving the art it was passed down from the late lum Sang.

*Master Mark has sole possession of Master Lum Wing Fays altar, artifacts, and many, many documents as the 5th Generation Master rightfully should.*

Yes he does so do 3 other people; the original was given to the 1st disciple and Gin Foons elder.  The second to Gin Foon, and third to the 3rd group of disciples.  Oh yes did you forget hes SON, or the alter in the Freemasons in New York.

Before Lum Sang died he gave a lot of his remaining stuff between the 3rd group of Disciples.  But before Gin Foon the 1st group got more.  The original alter was given to the 1st group of DISCIPLES, and NO they didnt pay money to be in the picture.  There all in the same pose that was taken in the 2nd group.  And all there 3 groups acknowledge that.  And Ill bet you your anything the 1st group and the 3rd got more then the second.  Like VIDEOS of LUM SANG with the original group before Gin Foon stating this is the right way and the original way, but it could be done this way.  And for your information, its not quit what Gin Foon is doing, so dont tell me Lum Sang Lied AGAIN.  So please stop saying things like documents, artifacts, and alter.  SO WHAT!  Disciples before and after as them, and remember even the video of Lum Sang stating on the *VIDEO*, that *HE NEVER APPOINTED GIN FOON TO BE THE %TH GENERATION MASTER.  THAT IS A FACT!*  IT came from the master himself.  AND NO, Were not talking about the stupid letter.

*He can be found in the group photographs of Master Lum Wing Fay with his 5 disciples. Only those in the group photos were acknowledged by Master Lum Wing Fay as Disciples.*

That is a *lie*; even your own teacher knows the truth to say that is an insult to LUM SANG and his teachings.  Who the hell do you think originally taught your teacher before he learned from Lum Sang, it was the 1st group of disciples.  Get your facts straight.  The 2nd group was not the only one to be acknowledged as disciples.

*Many others have had their pictures taken with Lum Wing Fay, some even paying hundreds of dollars to do so. This does not, however, give them credibility regarding Kwong Sai Jook Lum Gee Tong Long Pai Southern Praying Mantis Kung Fu. 

*
This statement is true and I will back you up with this.  Lum Sang knew many people were taking pictures and knew before he died that they would some day claim to have taken over.  THAT IS WHY HE BUT THINGS ON VIDEO, IN FRONT OF WITNESS.
AND IT IS PLAIN AS DAY THAT IF YOU KNOW CHINESE YOU WILL HEAR THE STORY ABOUT POO YEE AND GIN FOON AND OTHERS.  YOU CANT FAKE THAT!

*Master Gin Foon Mark Selects the 6th Generation Disciples *

Master Mark can select anyone he wants, and they can claim anything they want.  But the truth is still the truth how ever you candy coat or smoke screen it.
*
As you all may know, Master Gin Foon Mark was one of five students selected as a 5th generation disciple by Grandmaster Lum Wing Fay. (See photo under Lineage.) Of those 5 disciples, Gin Foon Mark was the only one who persevered to master the style and carry it into the future. *

That statement is not true.  It should be read that Gin Foon is one of only a handful of disciples.  

*He was later recognized by the Chinese community* *as the 5th generation master, and has continued to refine and teach the style ever since.*

Now you have some facts right.  Yes the Chinese community might have recognized him as 5th but not Lum Sang.  And just because the Chinese Community recognized him does not make him one.

*Master Gin Foon Mark formally selected the 5 students who were to become the 6th generation disciples. These disciples were chosen for various reasons, not solely for the length of time spent studying under Master Gin Foon Mark. On April 10th, 2008 they joined at the world headquarters where the official ceremony was held in accordance with the traditions established by Grandmaster Lum Wing Fay. 
(Click here to see the video of the ceremony)*

Why cant we click to see the video?


PS:  arnisador, if you would like to see him perform just I would be more them happy to send you videos of him, just tell me what year and which seminar.


----------



## arnisador

Thanks, but I have watched videos and looked in books and was hoping to experience it "live". But, this was many years ago.


----------



## dwayne_gaertner

Master Mark had the videos removed 20 minutes after being posted for what reason I'm not sure other than those in the kwoon are to know who he picked and its not made public as thats what usally causes the controversy around whos the real master (but dont quote me). If you want to know you could always ask him yourself.


----------



## FIRSTBASE

Mantis King said:


> I cant believe that there is an argument about this. *Arnisador* you need to go and find out yourself about him. There are a lot of people that like him, hes a good guy. As for his mantis it is not recommended by some and recommended by others.
> 
> Theneuhauser wrote that: *as i understand mr poo yee is america's only authority on southern mantis. i am sure that there are some unsung heroes of the style in the US but visibally poo yee is a wise talented teacher. i would definitely attend his event*
> 
> Not to burst your bubble but that is a BIG JOKE. Mr Poo Yee is not an authority on southern mantis. He is his own proclaimed authority. *FACT!* Now to say that hes visible Yes that is true. Is he a talented teacher, Yes he is. FACT
> 
> Skarbromantis says that he has him on video.
> 
> Well so do I all the way up to 1987 till now and every year that you see him do mantis or the 1st form for that matter is always different, and IM not talking about a little change here or there Im talking big changes. I wonder why? You know there is an expression in China that the Masters say: YOU CANT TEACH WHAT YOU DONT KNOW.
> 
> Yilisifu says: *If memory serves me correctly, Sifu Gin Foon Mark is, I believe, Henry Poo Yee's senior insofar as southern mantis is concerned. Just a note.*
> 
> That statement is TRUE! That is a FACT!
> 
> Sevenstarmantis says: *I have not personally seen him play and forms or kung fu, but he has a very respected name with my sifu and many of my sihings, so I would stake my recommendation on him as well.*
> 
> To this I will say this: With all do respect to you, and I do mean this with respect. Respected name is because of what? It is not because of skill, how can you respect a man that claims grandmaster of something that he is not? OH the politics! Here them ROAR!
> 
> *dwayne_gaertner says: **Everyone knows THAT Master Gin Foon Mark is the real true master he was chosen as 5th generation......*
> 
> You to have got to be kidding me! He was not chosen as the 5th generation. *FACT*
> 
> *Wanna argue about it i live 20 minutes from where he teaches in minneapolis. I train with one of his students and have met master mark in person. Trace your roots before you speak because your statement is false.*
> _*http://www.masterginfoonmark.com/*_
> 
> 
> You are right! You should trace your roots before you speak because YOUR STATEMENTS ARE FALSE! It sounds like you are a newbie to mantis world. Just cause you live by the master and saw him, and hes Chinese, and he claims it DOES NOT MEAN THAT IT IS TRUE.
> 
> *Lineage *
> _*In the following photo, you see 4th generation Master Lum Wing Fay (bottom center) with his five disciples. Of these disciples, only Master Mark (lower left) went on to become the fifth generation master. This was the only group of disciples, and Master Mark is the only 5th generation master. You can see the reunion of Master Mark and Master Lum (in a buddhist temple in Taiwain) in the video gallery*_
> 
> Again you have got to be kidding me! Again youre not tracing your roots. So yes I will argue with you, please get the facts first and than speak. LUM SANG taught and had disciples before Gin Foon Mark was around. And what about the 1st group of disciples that are sitting around LUM SANG in that picture, would you like to see it? They to, have learned before Gin Foon. And by the way in the group of disciples that youre talking about it was Ho Dun that was the big brother and head of Gin Foon. I guess you didnt know that. You must not be Chinese nor did your home work. Do you know the Chinese way of why they are sitting in the positions that they are. And did you know that there was a 3rd group of disciples, and some say a 4th group. OH yea by the way Poo Yee was not in any of the photos. And people dont say that poo yee is standing next to Lum Sang, so what! He asked Lum if he could take a picture with him, Lum Sang said YES, Who do you think took the picture? Do you Know? Lum Sang made some videos of the style and made a cassette tape and video of his skills and the forms and told the video and audio that when he dies people like POO YEE and Gin Foon might claim to have his spirit transmitted into there body and have what he had. That is not going to happen. Lum Sang said on the tape that he didnt trust Poo Yee, and just so you know Poo Yee is not his real name. He liked the name because of the Last Emperor of china so he changed it. As for Gin Foon He said and to all That HE DID NOT MAKE ANYONE THE 5TH BECAUSE NO ONE COULD PASS HIS HANDS. FACT!!!!! And that is what he said. PERIOD! And that Gin Foon is claiming to take over which is FALSE and that he never gave him the flame. But that he could teach the art with his blessings. And there is a lot more but that was years ago, and you never know if you people keep bickering over nonsense the video might just come out on youtube, but I warn you, people will be ashamed and embarrassed because you know that expression, Sometimes the TRUTH HURTS! And boy will it ever.
> 
> So to recap to end this nonsense!
> 
> 
> Poo Yee is not the 5th generation, and yes Gin Foon is hes elder. FACT
> 
> Gin Foon is not the 5th generation master. FACT
> 
> Poo Yee was never a disciple of Lum but Gin Foon was. FACT
> 
> Poo Yee had about 2 to 2.5 year in south mantis, Gin Foon 6 to 8. FACT
> 
> Poo Yee never completed the art, Gin Foon did. FACT
> 
> Lum Sang video taped and audio taped everything about the style (Forms, 2man, weapons ect.) and about Poo Yee, and Gin Foon, and others. FACT
> 
> Lum made *NO ONE* the 5th generation master. FACT
> 
> Poo Yee teaches is version of Southern Mantis. FACT
> 
> Gin Foon teaches his version of South Mantis. FACT
> But when I but the videos in and watch Lum Sang, Trust me Gin Foon moves closer to Lum then Poo Yee does.
> 
> Oh yea one more thing, I have heard rumors that one of the so called Masters or Master learned a different version of Lum Sangs mantis. That has got to be the Biggest Crap I have ever heard.
> 
> If you think logical about it, that would mean that Lum Sang is a LIER. Why you ask? Because Lum Sang taught hundreds of people and had many disciples and students, even in china. And they all move some what the same. To say that out of 100s of students and over a dozen disciples, Lum decided to teach one man the real mantis and lie to the rest. Once again YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! GROW UP!
> 
> 
> I just want to correct you on one fact- Poo Yee is his real name (if that makes adifference).  I am his first cousin on my father's and his father's side.  His name has always been Henry Poo Yee.


----------



## knuckleheader

I don't know what to say.


----------

